

Twilio adds numbers in 20 new countries - kevinburke
http://thenextweb.com/mobile/2012/10/17/twilio-expands-to-6-continents-20-countries/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
malvim
Was very excited to try this since they now support Brazil.

Unfortunately, they can't verify my phone number because... It's in Brazil. Is
it supposed to be that way, or am I overlooking something?

~~~
kevinburke
* facepalm *. You should be able to verify a Brazilian number on the signup page now, can you try it again?

~~~
malvim
Holy crap, that was a fast response! :) Also, thanks for contacting me on
twitter.

Unfortunately, I'm still unable to verify my (mobile) phone number. :/

~~~
malvim
Update: We got in touch via email and Kevin and the others sorted out what was
wrong. Brazilians can now officially activate their numbers and use Twilio.

Props on the great work, guys!

------
5mate
I find Twilio very useful for setting up fake 'people'. Which I use for Social
Engineering Tests and such. The fact that they just added more countries
should makes this even easier and much more believable. I'm not totally clear
on the commerical value add for Twilio but I know for a fact it is used by
plenty of people writing malicious software and this update should make it
much more effective.

Twilio + VoiceBunny + ((RSS + Reddit Comments) + Twitter + Facebook) yields
nearly 100% believeable fake people. I've also used actors from craigslist in
the past. I've used these methods to social engineer access to bank accounts,
servers and all sorts of things.

~~~
mike-cardwell
How is Twilio different to any other VOIP provider for this?

------
lgleason
The cloud is where voice is going.....before traditional voice telecom dies.
Nice to see this!

